# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Ξενη ζωη

## iwannaaa

Νοιωθω οτι ζω μια ζωη που δε μου ανηκει.Ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να κανουμε αυτα που μας προταζουν? Πχ θελω να βγαλω το βαθμοθηρικο διαβασμα απο τη ζωη μου.το διαβασμα μου αρεσει αλλα οχι ετσι.Θελω να ρουφαω την καθε μερα σαν να ειναι η τελευταια αλλα αυτα που κανω δε με γεμιζουν.προσπαθω να κλεισω τα συναισθηματα μου γτ ποναω αλλα αν τα κλεισω τερματιζονται ολα οχι κατ' επικογην δηλ και η χαρα κτλ.Βουλιαζω σε ενα λακκο που λεγεται καταθλιψη.Πολλοι παραγοντες με οδηγησαν εδω οπως οτι δεν νοιωθω ικανοποιηση με σχολ.επιδοσεις, δε μου αρεσει ο κοσμος που ειναι ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του καθως και η αρνηση της σεξουαλ.μου ταυτοτητας.Πως μπορω πρακτικα να διορθωσω καθε τομεα? Κι αν που θα βρω υπομονη που δεν μου εχει μεινει ουτε μια σταγονα.Ζηλευω τους γυρω μου γτ τους θεωρω καλυτερους σε ολα.Απομακρυνομαι απο τους φιλους μου γτ νοιωθω οτι δεν εχω τιποτα να τους προσφερω κι εκεινοι σε μενα.

----------

